# covering brick wall



## Huskyfan68 (Nov 14, 2011)

hi there- my daughter is moving to college next week- the dorm she is in has one giant brick wall on one side (which I like- she doesn't)- I was thinking of finding something to cover most of it with- like some kind of fabric- anyone have any ideas on something that looks nice and would be easy to put up?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how about a big rug ? and it would help with echoing in the room.


----------



## rmfp303 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just graduated college in May, though my experience in the dorms a few years back there's no need to do any significant decorating. Dorms are obviously temporary and (depending on activities and classes) she might not be spending all that much time in there. 

But to answer your question: Posters! Flags! Banners! Christmas lights/neon lights! All are cheap. Depending on fire codes you might not be able to put a rug up as Fix'n_it mentioned.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whatever you put up, it should be light weight and removed without damage.


----------



## AudreyW (Aug 26, 2015)

While not make an equally giant collage out of posters ? Just tape them on and it's gone forever. Easy to put, easy to get off.


----------

